# the no purchasing project



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Months ago I realized how much music I own but have not listened to, and vowed not to purchase more music until I'd listened to it all. Then I beat up my computer and canceled the project while I uploaded all my existing music onto my new computer.

Despite canceling the project, my rate of purchasing does seem to have slowed, or my rate of listening to music I'd never heard before accelerated, and I believe I'm within 48 listening hours of completing the project!

The big things I've got to get through:










As it says, 8 CDs. I've listened to parts of that, but with a few exceptions I can't remember which parts! I will have to do it all...










The way this box set was assembled disappointed me when I first received it, and I have not listened to a moment of it. So it is time for me to grow up and listen to my music.










Have owned it for years; I think I listened to it once...










I've listened to the Dido & Aeneas there lots of times, but the rest of it is new to me. I listened to one of the odes ("Come ye sons of art, away") a couple of days ago.

I should clarify that I'm excluding 3 box sets from my calculations: 60 disks of Beethoven, 60 disks of Brahms, and 270 disks of Mozart. Among them, I will work on the Beethoven first, though hearing the DHM 50th anniversary box set for a second time is a higher priority for me.

For now the most significant milestone is that aside from those three boxes, I have uploaded all of my music onto my computer! I think I will start the Beethoven box tomorrow....


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, so let me get this straight. If you exclude 400 or so hours of music, then you only have 48 hours of music to listen to? You're excluding almost 90%!!! I think you would have a great career in corporate accounting. 
Those box sets are fatal. How many hours/albums do you have in total in your classical music collection?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I have currently 65.9 days uploaded, and that's with just a bit of the Brahms box uploaded. I haven't touched the Beethoven box yet, and I think I won't upload the Mozart box - at least it's not on my project-radar now. With the Brahms and Beethoven boxes, I figure I might get up to 70 days of music.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

That's a lot - more than you could listen to in one year. I have 37 days or so that I made it through in nine months. But you could listen to everything at least once in two years!!


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

There are some tecniques to avoid this issue. First, make a list of all your recordings. Second, keep track of the recordings you have not listened to, and keep always that list in a manageable size: up to 30-50 CDs, for example. That means you cannot purchase CDs beyond that amount. Third, keep track of all the "fatty" albums you've got and assume that it's not feasable to listen to them in a short period: subdivide them into smaller blocks, select one block to begin with and put aside the rest for future listening.

So, for my own collection, I keep track of the discs I have listened to, the discs I'm listening to at the moment and the discs I have kept aside for future listening. I've been doing this for 25 years, and I can assure you that it works.


----------

